# Question about nail polish!



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I have 3 clients who get nail polish on their poodles feet. I only do it on clean-shaven feet and the dog has to be able to stand for 5 minutes on the table without much moving around. I use one coat nailpolish and tend to pick the brands that dry to the touch in 60 seconds - my favorite brand at the moment is Rimmel. I also only use colors that will cover black nails in one coat. The dogs are patient for one coat, but 2 coats is pushing their tolerance for patience. I charge $10 extra for that service.

I like to do the nails on all my dogs (including the boy - he gets "bronze" color polish - but when they are competing in agility, the polish has to come off - it's classified as an "accessory" and they will be disqualified for competing with polish on. LOL Dumb rules.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

2 words: Painter's Paint Pens. Walmart craft section, usually nearish the yarn. I haven't seen them in the crayola aisle at any walmart i've been at, but they just might be there. They come in a blue box in am assortment of colors, 5 per box i think, around $10.

Non toxic, non acidic, near-instant drying, and virtually mess free... no drip! And they last forever! The ONLY thing they lack is shine... while the colors are bright and bold, they are matte without any shine. But if you must have a shiny color, a clear topcoat nail polish solves that.

I offer pink n white french mani's and get them done in minutes! I hate polish and refuse to use it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both!

I'm going to look into those pens. I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the French manicure you do if you have any. That sounds really interesting.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

sandooch said:


> I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the French manicure you do if you have any. That sounds really interesting.


Look at Funkypuppy's blog (link above) and see Lexi the Chow Chow.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

lol thanks princessdollie!


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

u have an awesome website.....


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much! After 5 years in, i discovered that almost everything i had been taught was either incorrect or old fashioned. My passion became even stronger (so many more things to learn!!!) And i have leaped, headfirst, into furthering my education.

I LOVE what i do and i am so thankful to have the opportunity to post my work for critiques and receive honest feedback.

My dream is to find an instructor and be retaught the entire trade, Kill Bill style... or maybe Karate Kid style....


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree! Funkypuppy, you are very talented. I hope the new groomer I take her to this morning is just as talented as you.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the nice compliments! My only advice is to take photos of what you want your puppy to look like. Even if you're only getting a face/feet/tail, but have a specific style you want your puppy to grow in to. If you plan on having a tied up topknot, TELL HER THAT!! lots of groomers can't stand hair in the eyes and some will just trim it, thinking they're doing the owner a favor. I know that Bonzai's crazy topknot covers one eye Jessica Rabbit style and i have to sit on my hands not to cut it!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I did exactly that, took in a picture of what I wanted. I told her to leave the ear length alone (big mistake when I took her to PetSmart; they cut off way too much) and just to round out her topknot but not to take off too much length there either. Basically a puppy cut that is shorter on the body with fuller legs. Oh, and red nails! I can't wait. Poor thing was shaking like a leaf when I dropped her off. 

I would love to actually grow out her topknot but, like you, it would drive me crazy having it in her eyes all the time while it grew out.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

can't wait to see after pictures!! :thumb:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to upload them to photobucket, but it's so darn slow. They came out so cute.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally able to download! Here are her tootsies, complete with pretty red polish. I will post more groom pictures on the picture board.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww beautiful! Im inspired to try for shiny painted nails too! Let's see, maybe i'll be able to paint nicely for once!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Awww beautiful! Im inspired to try for shiny painted nails too! Let's see, maybe i'll be able to paint nicely for once!


I thought they did a geat job. I couldn't stop smiling when I first saw her.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I just wanted U to know that I went out a bought the Painters Paint Pens, every color they made..lol..I got 5 colors for 7.00 they were on sale  now all I have to do is try it out on my mini chihuahua...hahahaha


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great! Make sure you shake them well and the first time you use one you have to push the tip completely into the marker to make the paint come to the tip.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

There was some Painters Paint Pens that I bought that were a little more expensive because their were pearl color, they actually had a glossy look too them....I cant wait until I can use them on my dog (s)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

FP - I just got so wound up in your blog that I almost forgot to come back! :rofl: Nice stuff there!! What colors of your paint pens work well for black nails? Vinnie might need some color to go with his holiday hat collection!!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I was at the store yesterday and remembered reading about the pens. I found this product by Sally Hansen Color Quick Fast Dry Nail Color Pen. I bought the Turquoise, but they had different colors. I think I'll be going back and getting the pink one too!

It works great! It isn't super shiny but has a small bit of shine. 

Lily has a therapy visit tomorrow so I just painted her nails today with E. Lily even has sparkle polka dots. I attached a picture!


*Agility IG*- IT WORKS ON BLACK NAILS!! I just did a Mia toe. She may need 2 coats while Lily only needed one. I'll paint hers for the flyball tournament this weekend and make sure I get a picture for you. I think Sally Hansen's Insta Dry would also be able to cover black nails.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought the Painters Paint Pens and I also found that U can get the pearl looking ones too, that is also what I got, I got like 15 different colors....and its ok for pets, but human nail polish I dont know, since my dogs like to chew on their toes, sometimes (nail bitters)


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Why can't i have everyone from this thread as clients? Who knew that there were so many people interested in nail polish??

Human nail polish can and is used (by 90% of groomers) but i PERSONALLY refuse to use it because i make such an exaggerated mess of it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> *Agility IG*- IT WORKS ON BLACK NAILS!! I just did a Mia toe. She may need 2 coats while Lily only needed one. I'll paint hers for the flyball tournament this weekend and make sure I get a picture for you. I think Sally Hansen's Insta Dry would also be able to cover black nails.


That is awesome - thanks!!!


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

*Nail Polish*

In my particular area, I don't believe human nail polish is used by 90% of groomers. That statistic is high, for my particular area at least.

I as a groomer, and many other groomers that I know use & love the pet nail polish from Davis Mfg. They have good coverage, dry quick and work great even on black nails with one coat. They even come in sparkly colors which are gorgeous and also in pens. I have not tried the pens yet.


----------

